# Silver Tipped Shark Help



## NeoAqua777 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello, my name is Jake I'm having a problem with one of my fish, it's a silver tipped shark. The sharks front body/head has become spotted with white, meaning skin has been disapearing. also it sometimes leans aginst the glass like it's dying, however it's been doing this for about a week and still living... 

Can someone help?


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

First thing to do is a 50% water change-immediately!


----------



## NeoAqua777 (Jun 26, 2008)

Berber King said:


> First thing to do is a 50% water change-immediately!


 
Hmmm No sir, that's not appropriate for this kind of situation, I didn't mention that I have 4 other fish in the tank, 1 Angel fish, 1 Gold Fish, 1 Alagea eater, and one spotted catfish. The water is crystal clear and I have Algae Control and Aquarium Salt and Stress Coat to fix any problems. The water is fine sir/mam.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

NeoAqua777 said:


> Hmmm No sir, that's not appropriate for this kind of situation, I didn't mention that I have 4 other fish in the tank, 1 Angel fish, 1 Gold Fish, 1 Alagea eater, and one spotted catfish. The water is crystal clear and I have Algae Control and Aquarium Salt and Stress Coat to fix any problems. The water is fine sir/mam.


I disagree! A water change is always necessary in these sorts of situations.

May I ask the tank size, and water stats like ammonia, nitrite etc?


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

If you wont take advice,why ask? Do a water change! Water being clear does not mean its fine,do you understand the nitrogen cycle?


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh,and take the goldfish out of your tropical tank!


----------



## NeoAqua777 (Jun 26, 2008)

Esfa said:


> I disagree! A water change is always necessary in these sorts of situations.
> 
> May I ask the tank size, and water stats like ammonia, nitrite etc?


 
Ugh no I have a tester, the water is fine guys... -_- a water change is not always necessary either. 

The tank size however is 55 gallon, Doing a water change would actually hurt this fish in this case because all I would be adding is what ever is in the tap water which means I have to stress coat it before I add it in and I would have to equal out all of the water percentages.


----------



## NeoAqua777 (Jun 26, 2008)

Berber King said:


> If you wont take advice,why ask? Do a water change! Water being clear does not mean its fine,do you understand the nitrogen cycle?


Umm ok I reapet I have 4 other fish, including an angel fish, do you not know how hard it is to keep an angel fish in the nitrogen cycle? :/ What ever if you can't offer advise please stay off this thread.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Trying to help here,what have you tested for? Water changes are the key to keeping fish healthy.Just try it and see if it helps.The cost of the dechlorinator shouldnt matter if you care about your fish.


----------



## NeoAqua777 (Jun 26, 2008)

Berber King said:


> Oh,and take the goldfish out of your tropical tank!


 
This is not a threat to him, the fish are only about 2 inches big at least. Having them together actually shows they don't mind each other. They have been like this for about a year almost. Meaning they don't fight but adapt to there surrondings, it's Biology commen sense.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

NeoAqua777 said:


> Umm ok I reapet I have 4 other fish, including an angel fish, do you not know how hard it is to keep an angel fish in the nitrogen cycle? :/ What ever if you can't offer advise please stay off this thread.


Not hard at all if you follow basic maintenance.I will remove my self from this thread however as you are very ignorant. RIP your fish.


----------



## NeoAqua777 (Jun 26, 2008)

Berber King said:


> Trying to help here,what have you tested for? Water changes are the key to keeping fish healthy.Just try it and see if it helps.The cost of the dechlorinator shouldnt matter if you care about your fish.


 
The reason I say no is because I refill it for a 25% water change every weekend because the light evaporates all the water.


----------



## NeoAqua777 (Jun 26, 2008)

Berber King said:


> Not hard at all if you follow basic maintenance.I will remove my self from this thread however as you are very ignorant. RIP your fish.


 
RIP your stubornish mouth


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Seriously, are you just a troll? Berber was trying to help your fish!

You seem to have no understanding of how to maintain your fish. It's no wonder one is ill!

I suggest that you post your test results here, and then do a 50% waterchange. Is it possible for you to post a photo of the ill fish, too? I don't get what you mean by the skin is disappearing?


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

i agree can we have a picture of the fish and also your test results ...topping up due to evaporation is not a water change ....are you cleaning your substrate and a water change of 30% will not harm your other fish at all ......if you cant accept help or opinions then why post a question


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

thats right mate topping up due to evaporation is not a water change,you need to give your subtrate a good clean weekly.

a water change is always a good start when a fish looks unwell.also is the fish being picked on.

have to be honest mate the people are right on here..

may i ask why the gold fish in a trop tank?


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

This has to be a troll, no one could be this ignorant about basic fish care and be on a board like this!


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Just read this muppets other posts,then dont bother wasting anymore time on him.:bash:


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

i had a molly who started going white, i put in tonic salts and *cough* water change and he got better i also have 2 angel fish which are still fine 
just stating what i did pls dont post back i havent been helpful


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

evaporation doesn't take anything apart from water out. Topping up leaves toxins in. its not a water change.

Salt water tanks evaporate. But you top up with fresh because the salts still in the tank.

Goldfish will live with tropicals. But the temperature speeds up their metabolism which shortens the lifespan and can increase risks of disease.

Do a water test. For nitrite, nitrate and ammonia. also a pH and GH and KH.

Oh and don't slate berber king. He knows what he's on about


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, do a water change now!. Your water maybe clear, but the same sort of thing happened to me a while ago. The water PH/nitrogen was all ok. But a harmful bacteria was lurking killing all my fish, which led to me discarding the tank. Check your tank. And do a 50% water change, if things aren't any better, completely clean the tank!.


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

dont worry about it guys,you gave the man a chance if he dont take the help then its up to him.

i think he is on a wind up with you all..:2thumb:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> dont worry about it guys,you gave the man a chance if he dont take the help then its up to him.
> 
> i think he is on a wind up with you all..:2thumb:


 
Yer, more than likely, blooming jakes huh?:lol2:


----------



## midnightworrior (Jul 25, 2005)

Berber King said:


> Not hard at all if you follow basic maintenance.I will remove my self from this thread however as you are very ignorant. RIP your fish.


 Hes a prat check his post on the poor Bosc he has acquired :devil:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/151658-yay-monitor.html


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

sounds like white spot or some other fungal problem to me.


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

midnightworrior said:


> Hes a prat check his post on the poor Bosc he has acquired :devil:
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/151658-yay-monitor.html


 
just had a read of that post,not good at all mate.best thing to do is stay clear of it.he talks like he knows it all anyway so he dont need help.if he starts to take on what people are saying then go back to hleping him.:2thumb:


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

NeoAqua777 said:


> This is not a threat to him, the fish are only about 2 inches big at least. Having them together actually shows they don't mind each other. They have been like this for about a year almost. Meaning they don't fight but adapt to there surrondings, it's Biology commen sense.


havent read all of the thread, but this statement is incorrect. goldfish require temperatures below 22 degrees celcius, angels ideally 24 and above. therefore they cannot both be kept together and thriving. 

you have possibly got white spot, which means larval forms of the parasite are in the water, but due to their microscopic size you cant see them. change water like everyone else has told you to, and then get anti white spot from a retailer.

any questions pm me, but for god sake dont try to pull the whole "its biology they are adapting" thing on us, especially as a few of us are pretty clued up on the biology side so to speak

Alex


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

leave him he doesnt listen (sad oh so sad )
anyways my little plec died the other day (natural causes mind) so RIP Puddin hope you were ok going down the lav


----------

